# End joinery



## bcarter (May 21, 2011)

I am planning to trim the top edge (or lip) of my open sailboat with 1 x 3 mahogany, following the curvature of the sides. I'll be steaming the planks but my challenge is to join two pieces end to end, as my 1 x 3 pieces are too short to reach bow to stern. Any pointers? Thx


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bcarter said:


> I am planning to trim the top edge (or lip) of my open sailboat with 1 x 3 mahogany, following the curvature of the sides. I'll be steaming the planks but my challenge is to join two pieces end to end, as my 1 x 3 pieces are too short to reach bow to stern. Any pointers? Thx


There are a few ways to do the joinery. You could use a type of "lap" joinery, like one of these. The most common of those is the "half lap", where the overlap can be any length.

Or, you could use a scarf joint. Similar to the "half lap", and sometimes referred to as a "half lap". TBIII or a good marine type two part epoxy would be suitable adhesives.












 







.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

This could be a gunwhale capping or a gunwhale rubber but in both cases a scarf joint is the correct joint,with the forward piece having it`s longest part of the scarf on the outboard side aft and not the other way round.

If it is the other way round when running in to more at a dock or a pier you stand a good chance of springing it.

In very few cases in boat building is a scarf run to a sharp point it is usually nibid,on a gunwhale capping or rubber this one of the few cases because the sweep on the sheer would cause the timber to split on the nib.


----------



## dining sets (Apr 24, 2011)

Interesting .


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

A non traditional but very effective joint would be a finger joint made with a router....either vertical or horizontaly cut depending on how you want it to look.


----------



## HighPockets (Jun 3, 2011)

I've got a similar situation but for a railing. Would a fox-hole mortise and tenon work? Dimensions approx 2"x3"x15'.
Sorry to hijack but thought I'd save a thread since they are similar questions.

Thanks


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Highpockets welcome to the site,to get a relevant answer to your question I think you will have to give more information.
Your question has me second guessing every thing, is this a hand rail on stanchions? 
I honestly do not know what a fox hole mortice and tenon is? I think you mean a mortice and tenon with foxed wedges. 
Are we still on a boat here or some where else.

Every thing on a boat is about form,function and safety and here is the question you have to ask your self, if this boat was to have a knock down would you be happy if your son or daughter was hanging on to this rail for dear life,with the joints you have put into it.

It does not matter what any one on a forum says you have to be happy with it.

billy


----------

